# Noise from piano next door



## Fubar (4 Feb 2011)

help, does anybody have any ideas to help me. We live in a semi-detached home and next door is a family who play their piano constantly. It is a 'grand-style' piano, and it is audible, especially in our upstairs bedrooms.It can be quite annoying as I study at night also. We have passed subtle hints that we can hear their piano , as I dont want us to fall out over this. However it has now come to the stage that I must confront them but I want to have some suggestions. Somebody says it is possible to fit a 'silent-leg' to pianos? Please help. There must be some way of reducing the noise level.


----------



## Thirsty (4 Feb 2011)

To be fair, children could be learning piano & practice is pretty essential.  

However it should be possible to negotiate with your neighbours and agree that practise will finish at certain times.


----------



## pudds (4 Feb 2011)

Oh you have my smypathies having been there myself as a child/teenager the only thing I can suggest is to work out at what times of the day would be least intrusive for you that they could do their practice.

Suggest  several slots and be open to compromise while explaining how disruptive it can be as the walls are so thin.  Try to be subtle...a thing I'm useless at.


----------



## rescue16 (4 Feb 2011)

Unfortunally there is noting you can do as far as i am aware now unless the house is rented then there might be something you can say to the landlord. There is a law when it comes to noise but i cant remember what the time is did you try putting into goggle.


----------



## iscritto (4 Feb 2011)

Think its 9pm. The 1st thing you need to talk to them, explain the issue in a very calm manner. They may not be aware and might even be able to move the piano to another room. If you can't work it out you can have your walls re-done. There was a piece on RTE about this recently  - on about the house.


----------



## thedaras (5 Feb 2011)

Maybe the neighbours would  consider moving the piano to the other side of the house? This would mean it would be further from the dividing wall.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Feb 2011)

Noise regulation details here.

It may be a nuisance but could you study in the far side of your house or put on a set of good headphones to eliminate the noise?

Try to arrange a cut-off point for their practice of say 8/9 p.m.

As you say its not worth fighting over.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Feb 2011)

The next door neighbour could also be studying (the piano) which leaves him/her in the same position as you. Only difference is his/her study is noisier than yours. If this is the case you need to negotiate study times carefully.

Do not "confront"


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2011)

Fubar said:


> It is a 'grand-style' piano, and it is audible



Audible ?!

No offense but a strange word choice to refer to what you seem to regard as a noise nuisance.

Just how loud is it?

Sounds transfer in a semi - some worse than others.


----------



## DB74 (7 Feb 2011)

maria.rose said:


> But on second thought? Well, if that's a grand piano, it means it sounds classical. It should help you with your studies. You just have to be open and accept the music.


 
Sorry but this is a load of rubbish




maria.rose said:


> But, definitely, you have no right to ask them to stop.


 
Actually if you read the link that Sue Ellen posted, the OP has every right to ask them to stop


----------



## Wooden (9 Feb 2011)

You probably shouldn't ask them to stop, but if they can afford a grand piano, perhaps they can afford some sound insulation for the walls. My friends in bands make that stuff out of foam for virtually nothing.


----------



## truthseeker (9 Feb 2011)

maria.rose said:


> Well, if that's a grand piano, it means it sounds classical. It should help you with your studies. You just have to be open and accept the music.


 
What? This is a ridiculous suggestion!!! Why should the OP be ópen and accept the music'? Are they not entitled to peace in their own home? What if it was a drum kit?



maria.rose said:


> But, definitely, you have no right to ask them to stop.


 
Course the OP has a right to ask them to stop!! Stop making noise that is - how they do that is their business.



maria.rose said:


> Plan A. Take note of the time they play the piano. When you see the sequence, then adjust. Study at those hours


 
Why should the OP live their life around someone elses piano playing?



maria.rose said:


> Plan B. Ask them regarding your situation. Then, compromise with the schedule.


 
Why does the OP need to compromise at all? They are being disturbed by noise. It doesnt matter if its a piano, a screaming child, pumping dance music, heavy metal, industrial tools etc.... Its NOISE and the OP is entitled to peace in their own home!

There are noise regulations in place so the OP doesnt have to put up with this - Op read Sue Ellens link.

Personally Id go and talk to them - they should have soundproofed the room the piano is in if its in frequent use.


----------



## Complainer (9 Feb 2011)

How do you fit a 'grand-style' piano into a semi-D house?


----------



## SarahMc (9 Feb 2011)

Are there noise muffle headsets for pianos? I know people who have them with drum kits and they work brilliantly.  My sympathies OP.


----------



## mrso'brien (10 Feb 2011)

Hi,
We are having a similar situation with next door and a drum kit.
You are protected under the EPA Act 1992 and also under the tort law of nuisance. You are entitled to peace and enjoyment of your own home and can take a case to the district court for a nominal fee. Only thing is whether or not you are being reasonable...i.e, how loud is the noise? a certain amount of everyday noise will travel through partition walls. You will most likely have to get sound monitors installed to compare the difference in the ambient noise levels and noise levels when the music is being played. This can then be used as evidence in court.

however first you need to approach your neighbours and try to come to some compromise. otherwise you will not be seen as reasonable. And you need to consider how it is really effecting your life, i.e. is it a tolerable noise one would expect to hear in the course of everyday life and is not interfering in the peace adn enjoyment of your home.


----------



## Staples (10 Feb 2011)

mrso'brien said:


> We are having a similar situation with next door and a drum kit.


 
So instead of cosy home you have cozy powell.

Sorry.


----------



## Leo (10 Feb 2011)

Maplin sell sound level [broken link removed] that might help documenting a history of such noise. 
Leo


----------



## mrso'brien (10 Feb 2011)

Leo said:


> Maplin sell sound level [broken link removed] that might help documenting a history of such noise.
> Leo



These can be used for your own information but if it's a case that it goes to court you also need a 'witness' to the fact that the noise levels being recorded are from the actual nuisance noise and not from noise you are making. The sound monitors are not able to decipher different noises, they just show that noise is occuring. The wittness can be a Garda or someone like that but it's prob better to get a professional company to install and witness the noise being made and then act as a witness for you in court. It's costly - over 1k, but really the only way the evidence will stand in court.


----------



## ollaetta (15 Feb 2011)

There is a house on my road where someone regularly played a tuba a few years ago.  You could here it from ten houses away.     I really felt for the houses either side of it.


----------



## liaconn (15 Feb 2011)

I would have a word with them. You say you've dropped hints but are you sure they were taken up?  If they were playing it for an hour or two during the afternoon I would say fair enough you have to live and let live a bit in a semi-d. But at night time I think a bit of consideration is in order. Hopefully, they'll be accommodating and not do the highly indignant, surprised anyone would complain act which so many people seem to do nowadays if they're asked to keep the noise down/their kids under control etc.


----------



## Perplexed (15 Feb 2011)

My son is a drummer and a few years back used to practice at home. We did everything in our power to soundproof the room and minimise the noise for the neighbours.

We came to an agreement with the next door neighbour about acceptable times to practice. I had no problem whatsoever when said neighbour asked for a bit more quiet when her son was doing his L Cert. Mine was too and his music was part of it, but that was our problem and not theirs!

Anyway what I'm saying is please do discuss this with your neighbour. They may not be aware that the sound is travelling so much. Approach them in a calm manner as I'm sure they'll be mortified when they hear it's been upsetting you so much.

If it's a relatively new piano there should be a practice pedal which dulls the sound considerably.............yes we have a piano too!


----------



## bstop (18 Feb 2011)

You do not need sound meter readings or witnesses to take a nuisance noise case in the District Court. Also you do not need a solicitor. It is a simple process and all you have to do is explain to the judge that the noise is causing a nuisance and interfering with your enjoyment of life in your house. The judge will nearly always find in your favour and instruct your neighbour to meet with you and come to an arrangement to your satisfaction. The cost of taking the case is negligible approx 20 euro. You can get details of how to take the case from your local District Court.


----------



## hp1702 (18 Feb 2011)

We are at the point of going to the District court

Anyone any idea how long the process takes from the point when you must inform the neighbours ?


----------



## bstop (20 Feb 2011)

You will be called to attend the District Court approx. 1 Month after you start the process. This attendance will be just to set a date agreeable to both parties to hear the case. This would usually be within the following Month.


----------



## hp1702 (18 Apr 2011)

Hi again bstop

Any idea how the hearing of the case goes - both parties put their case across right or is the format different ?

Ta again


----------

